# Power Meter in DKombi



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello friends,

I've found one nice setting in DKOMBI (6WB).
If you have already coded (or from factory in LCI) and working power and torque display in NBT, you can enable nice item in DKOMBI. 

MOTORLEISTUNG_ENABLED. Default in pre-lci - nicht_aktiv.
Set to aktiv and in sport mode your kombi will show power-meter ))


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Photo before and after 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

Good to know


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I wrote about MOTORLEISTUNG_ENABLE back in December, along with DIGITAL_TACHO_ENABLE, which displays digital speed readout in the Speedometer gauge:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8003217&postcount=55

The problem I had with MOTORLEISTUNG_ENABLE, it always showed a digital readout of 80, and the meter scale was always maxed out to the right, even at idle.

Is yours working? If so, what firmware level is your 6WB on?


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Oops, than I missed it  Sorry Shawn ))
Yes, mine is working, and, as you can see shows up to 320, with real engine power 313 (535d). 

My whole car now is on 52.1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No problem. I'm glad to see it mentioned again, and more so that it is working. 

I may need to flash mine and test it again.

Did you enable DIGITAL_TACHO_ENABLE too?


----------



## johnchow (Dec 2, 2013)

Waiting for your good news


----------



## spiderfly (May 10, 2013)

Enable the power display on my 6wb sin sports mode.

But I have this issue:

1. The power meter in 6WB only works when the sports meter is selected in the NBT. If I switch to Nav display on the NBT, the sports meter in 6WB stays at 0 always.

Anyone know what other settings is needed for 6wb power display to be on irregardless of the NBT setting?


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

May be fresh software version? 
i didn't enabled something special. I'm on 52.1 psdzdata now.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

spiderfly said:


> Enable the power display on my 6wb sin sports mode.
> 
> But I have this issue:
> 
> ...


Did you manage to resolve this? The meter wouldn't move if the idrive didn't display the sport meter.


----------



## spiderfly (May 10, 2013)

sbc55 said:


> Did you manage to resolve this? The meter wouldn't move if the idrive didn't display the sport meter.


Nope. Cannot find a solution yet.


----------



## F10_520d (Sep 28, 2015)

*F10 Power meter Dkombi Sports mode*



SergAA said:


> May be fresh software version?
> i didn't enabled something special. I'm on 52.1 psdzdata now.


Hi Sergei,

I have the same issue, can activate such power meter but doesn't show any reading and the max power showed in the scale does not correspond my motor power. Looks like need more dedicated analysis in order to see parameters coded (I guess by VO Coding default in your case). Would it be possible for you to share your DKombi ncd file through PM? Such file you can obtain when you read Dkombi coded parameters, enter FDL editor and save as "ncd" file. With such file, then I can compare one by one your settings against mines in Dkombi and try to get what I'm missing.
Please kindly indicate. 
Thanks in advance and best regards,


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Just for the ones who are searching for this for 6WB F3x, no it isn't working at all, not even fixed value.


----------



## Mwahab (Jul 22, 2016)

larry_bml said:


> Just for the ones who are searching for this for 6WB F3x, no it isn't working at all, not even fixed value.


Larry, it tried to switch off SPA_Gang - SPA_Enable to make the gear shifts appear, but no luck on F30.

I tried to search for IGR_Enable but no luck finding that parameter anymore.

I had tried the above coding for F10 and F25 clusters and worked smoothly.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I wrote about MOTORLEISTUNG_ENABLE back in December, along with DIGITAL_TACHO_ENABLE, which displays digital speed readout in the Speedometer gauge:
> 
> https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8003217&postcount=55
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn,

It seems more like a bug in the early release of 6WB firmware, Have you solved this issue yet?

Sincerely

Jacky


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> It seems more like a bug in the early release of 6WB firmware, Have you solved this issue yet?
> 
> ...


I never looked into it any further.


----------

